# wheel weights



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i saw a posting on wheel weights so i thought i'd be a nice guy and try to get all the wheel weights like we have the tire weights 
12" itp ss wheels weight is 9 pounds
14" itp ss wheels weight is 11-13 pounds that's all the info i've been sent by itp so far so i'll update that when i get more info 
super grip rims 
5 star rim weight is 10 lbs for all styles whether it is black machined or polished
typhoon rim weight is 10 lbs for all styles whether it is black machined or polished 
that's all i have so far i'm waiting on a response from douglas atv rims and vision.. and i cannot find a website for sti so if someone could help a brother out lol i think this will provide a lot of help like the tire weight chart and then when i get all the info i can try to make a chart to make it easier to read or one of the mods can


----------



## Monster Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

Thats sweet , i was wanting to know the weights of those rims . I sent ITP something but they never got back to me . Thanks for letting people know !


----------

